# Assassin's Creed Origins



## Alok (Feb 28, 2017)

*Assassins Creed: Origins*

*Developer: Ubisoft Montreal

Publisher: Ubisoft

Release: October 27th, 2017 (PC)*​
*s29.postimg.org/jp6pm7f6f/2324ec96-3670-4d9f-b06f-756d8247687a.jpg
The story takes place during Cleopatra's ascent to the throne in 49 BCE and centers around Bayek, the last Medjay after he has left his native village of Siwa to pursue a certain mystery. This journey will lead him to travel to Ancient Egypt as the country experiences a shift in power, and play a role in the birth of the Assassin Brotherhood.
The game will include modern day elements, which will run along their own storyline.

_Origins_' map encompasses the entire country of Egypt, which can be explored seamlessly without encountering loading screens, and has been described to be "the size of _Black Flag_'s Caribbean, but on the ground".Players will be able to visit major cities such as Giza, Memphis, and Alexandria, as well as various smaller villages and settlements in Faiyumand the Nile Delta.

Unlike previous _Assassin's Creed_ games, _Origins_ will have no minimap, instead of employing an _Elder Scrolls_-esque compass bar that points the player in the direction of quests and objects of interest. Senu, Bayek's eagle companion, functions as the game's "Eagle Vision", being used to detect and mark enemies. The aerial perspective she brings also allows players to locate treasure chests, crafting resources and hidden passages. As well as this, Senu can be upgraded to distract or attack enemies. Using Senu will not un fog parts of the map, this will require the player themselves to step into the fogged area of the map to un fog it. Interiors are accessible, and the Library of Alexandria is available for exploration. Although it will not feature the traditional "Eagle Vision", it will feature "Animus Pulse" which will only highlight objects.

Underwater environments return from _Black Flag_, with players now being able to dive in any sufficiently deep body of water to explore wrecks and underwater ruins in search of loot. Since hostile animals such as crocodiles and hippos inhabit these waters, an underwater melee combat system was also created. In terms of transportation, Bayek can use feluccas to traverse the water, and horses, camels, and chariots to travel on land.

In addition, there are 20 tombs to explore; some of these are based on real-life locations, while others are fictional. The tombs will contain traps and some light puzzles, but they are, at their core, more about exploration and uncovering treasure. To navigate these darker spaces, Bayek can light torches and even set things on fire.






Pre-purchase Assassin's Creed® Origins on Steam
Assassin's Creed® Origins
Assassin's Creed: Origins

Source: Assassin's Creed Origins on Xbox One, PS4, PC | Ubisoft (US)


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2017)

Assassin’s Creed Empire leak shows Egyptian setting | Metro New


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2017)

Is this game even official yet ?


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2017)

First screenshot of Assassin’s Creed: Origins leaks, confirms Egypt setting

*i1.wp.com/www.criticalhit.net/images/2017/05/Assassins-Creed-Origins-leak_thumb.jpg


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2017)

E3 2017 Gameplay


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2017)

I like it but I'm wondering why everyone is moving towards a drone/aerial assisted gameplay. The trend is pretty obvious now.

GR Wildlands
Sniper GW3
WD2
AC Origins
BF1 (Dove thing) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2017)

@Alok Update OP










I like it. But aren't the pyramids built of slabs(stair steps) of stones and not a smooth slope surface?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I like it. But aren't the pyramids built of slabs(stair steps) of stones and not a smooth slope surface?


No, the pyramids used to have smooth exteriors made of marble. Over the years they were all stolen/destroyed.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> No, the pyramids used to have smooth exteriors made of marble. Over the years they were all stolen/destroyed.


They used limestones to build pyramids they were shiny and white in colour overtime they get faded and changes to yellow colour


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2017)

Now Available to preorder for ₹3499

Also note that this is the 1st uplay integrated game coming with steam trading cards and steam achievements


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## chimera201 (Jun 13, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> No, the pyramids used to have smooth exteriors made of marble. Over the years they were all stolen/destroyed.



Ah okay, I thought it looked like that from the beginning.

Saw this on wiki:
"At completion, the Great Pyramid was surfaced by white "casing stones" – slant-faced, but flat-topped, blocks of highly polished white limestone. These were carefully cut to what is approximately a face slope with a seked of 5½ palms to give the required dimensions. Visibly, all that remains is the underlying stepped core structure seen today. In AD 1303, a massive earthquake loosened many of the outer casing stones, which were then carted away by Bahri Sultan An-Nasir Nasir-ad-Din al-Hasan in 1356 to build mosques and fortresses in nearby Cairo. Many more casing stones were removed from the great pyramids by Muhammad Ali Pasha in the early 19th century to build the upper portion of his Alabaster Mosque in Cairo not far from Giza. These limestone casings can still be seen as parts of these structures. Later explorers reported massive piles of rubble at the base of the pyramids left over from the continuing collapse of the casing stones, which were subsequently cleared away during continuing excavations of the site."

Currently it looks like this:
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e3/Kheops-Pyramid.jpg 

Would have been easier for the Assassin to climb or maybe the Assassin dislodges some stones while climbing Uncharted style


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

Assassin's Creed is getting an Anime series
Source:Assassin's Creed is getting an Anime series | Software | OC3D News


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2017)

Assassin's Creed: Origins - 20 MINUTES OF XBOX ONE X GAMEPLAY


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2017)

Due to recent pricing from ubisoft its hard to get excited for their games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2017)

*Assassin’s Creed Origins Horse Archers Change Their Behavior Dynamically; Eagle Can Fly As Far Away As Players Want*

**cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Assassins-Creed-Origins-Gameplay.jpg *
Game director Ashraf Ismail revealed some interesting new details that will make fans of the series happy.

Asked about the horse archers seen roaming around in the gameplay footage released a little while back, Ismail confirmed that these characters are moving dynamically through the world and their behavior and agendas will change based on what happens to them on the road, something that should make the Assassin’s Creed Origins world feel alive more than ever before.

The Assassin’s Creed Origins director has also been asked about Senu, the faithful companion of the Assassin Bayek, and he confirmed that Senu will be able to fly as far away from Bayek as players want, so there won’t be any sort of restriction.

Finally, Assassin’s Creed Origins’ arrows will be real projectiles and will come with real physics.

Source:Assassin's Creed Origins Horse Archers Change Their Behavior Dynamically; Eagle Can Fly As Far Away As Players Want


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2017)

20 Minutes of Gameplay - Pyramids, Memphis and Cleopatra


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2017)

Cleopatra is very good. Protagonist looks like a skinny dude who will get his ass kicked at every other day.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 22, 2017)

Increased Draw Distance

*s2.postimg.org/eixb6ncfd/assassins_creed_origins.jpg​


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

The draw distance in this game and ghost recon wildlands is also really good. I want to buy and play the game but the price puts me off.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2017)

Are Loading times or Screens greatly longer in Assassins Creed: Origins since in 1st hour itself I got 28 loading screens.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Are Loading times or Screens greatly longer in Assassins Creed: Origins since in 1st hour itself I got 28 loading screens.


I am surprised that you actually counted number of load screens.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2018)

*Assassin’s Creed Origins is still not working on CPUs without SSE 4.1 & 4.2, like the AMD Phenom II CPUs*

It’s been more than a month since the release of Assassin’s Creed Origins and users with CPUs that lack SSE 4.1 or 4.2 support are still unable to play the game. This is an issue that plagued numerous games in the past. However, and contrary to other developers, Ubisoft does not seem willing to patch the game.

This very same issue plagued Destiny 2 and Bungie was quick to react. Although the Phenom II CPUs were not listed on the game’s PC requirements, Vicarious Visions released a patch that added support for these CPUs.

According to reports and speculations, this incompatibility may be due to the Denuvo anti-tamper tech. Other Denuvo games that suffered from the same issue were Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain and Dishonored 2. However, both Arkane Studios and Konami released patches that added support for CPUs that lacked SSE 4.1 or 4.2. Moreover, both of these games are still using the Denuvo anti-tamper tech.

In other words, it is possible to add support for these CPUs without removing the Denuvo anti-tamper tech. And while other developers have listened to their fans, Ubisoft is not willing to add support for these CPUs in Assassin’s Creed Origins.

When a fan asked for a patch that would resolve the crashing issues PC gamers experience when using non-SSE CPUs, like the AMD Phenom II, Ubisoft replied and stated that these CPUs are lower than those listed in its Minimum PC Requirements:

“Thank you for reaching Ubisoft Customer Support. My name is Manuel and I will be assisting you with your case.

I am sorry to bear these news, but your system is below the minimum system requirements for Assassin’s Creed: Origins. Please see this link – *blog.ubi.com/assassins-creed-…ents-revealed/ – for reference.

I understand this was not the solution you were looking for and I want to apologize for the inconvenience caused and thank you for your comprehension and patience in this matter.

Please let me know if I can assist you with anything else. I will be here to help you if you need.”

There is currently a big thread on the official forum with complaints about the lack of support for non-SSE CPUs.

We hope that Ubisoft will listen to its fans and release a patch that will add support to non-SSE CPUs. As said, this won’t jeopardize Assassin’s Creed: Origins’ protection system. However, and for the time being, this is something that Ubisoft is not really looking into!

Source:Assassin’s Creed Origins is still not working on CPUs without SSE 4.1 & 4.2, like the AMD Phenom II CPUs | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2018)

Crash when start the game | Forums


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2018)

Never played AC series....
Now If I start the game from AC1, should I complete in sequence or skip some in the middle ?

AC actually killed POP which I don't like


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 23, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Never played AC series....
> Now If I start the game from AC1, should I complete in sequence or skip some in the middle ?
> 
> AC actually killed POP which I don't like



There are some levels in Assassins Creed that are Prince of Persia like


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Never played AC series....
> Now If I start the game from AC1, should I complete in sequence or skip some in the middle ?
> 
> AC actually killed POP which I don't like


IMO, it's a good thing. Stars that burn the brightest burn-out the fastest. Ubisoft tried to reboot PoP but failed. Perhaps they might attempt again in the future, but until then the current trilogy is still pretty good.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Never played AC series....
> Now If I start the game from AC1, should I complete in sequence or skip some in the middle ?
> 
> AC actually killed POP which I don't like


Assassins games till AC 3 are in sequence and direct continuation from previous games. After that game goes astray. So if you want to play for story then play till 3 one after another. After that its your call if you want to skip or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Assassins games till AC 3 are in sequence and direct continuation from previous games. After that game goes astray. So if you want to play for story then play till 3 one after another. After that its your call if you want to skip or not.


How many in the series have u played ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> How many in the series have u played ?


I have played till Revelations. Have to play AC 3 now.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2018)

gameranand said:


> I have played till Revelations. Have to play AC 3 now.


It's really boring. I uninstalled it 1/3rd into the campaign.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2018)

AC4 though, that was a damn good game. Unforgettable.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> AC4 though, that was a damn good game. Unforgettable.


I'll probably install it one of these days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2018)

Ok...guys could please list down only the ones which are must play and worth investing time


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 28, 2018)

AC1 - The one that started it all. Altair(the protagonist) feels like a true assassin in this one. Old Syria, Israel location.
AC2 - Highly improved game-play over AC1. Playboy Ezio. Italy location. Da Vinci.
AC Brotherhood - A polished AC2. Ezio's storyline continued. Rome location. Da Vinci again.
AC Revelations - Ezio's storyline continued. Constantinople. Ezio seeks out Altair's vault.
AC3 - Doesn't feel like an assassin in this one at all. Colonial America setting.
AC4 - Pirates. Ship battles. Amazing ocean tech. Jungle areas. Caribbean setting. Something completely different than mainline AC games.

Haven't played after that.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2018)

Though AC3 was the one that introduced naval battles before AC4.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 28, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Though AC3 was the one that introduced naval battles before AC4.



Yeah but it was a tiny part of the game and limited.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> AC1 - The one that started it all. Altair(the protagonist) feels like a true assassin in this one. Old Syria, Israel location.
> AC2 - Highly improved game-play over AC1. Playboy Ezio. Italy location. Da Vinci.
> AC Brotherhood - A polished AC2. Ezio's storyline continued. Rome location. Da Vinci again.
> AC Revelations - Ezio's storyline continued. Constantinople. Ezio seeks out Altair's vault.
> ...


Thanks, so the 6 games I have to play now


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2018)

I think you won't miss much if you skip AC3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2018)

Ok so here is the list to be played:
1. AC
2. AC2
3. AC3 (can be skipped)
4. AC Brotherhood
5. AC Revelations
6. AC4 - Pirates

and what about :
_1. Assassin's Creed: Freedom Cry
2. Assassin's Creed Rogue
3. Assassin's Creed Unity
4. Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China
5. Assassin's Creed Syndicate
6. Assassin's Creed Chronicles: India
7. Assassin's Creed Chronicles: Russia_
and the latest _Assassin's Creed Origins_


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2018)

AC: Unity with unplayable lags ruined the AC experience for me. 
Whether AC:S and AC:O are optimized for PC ?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 28, 2018)

AFAIK the Chronicles games are 2.5D games. And AC: Unity is a technical showcase. The patches have fixed the performance issues i heard.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok so here is the list to be played:
> 1. AC
> 2. AC2
> 3. AC3 (can be skipped)
> ...


If you like Assassins game after playing the ones that you mentioned then you'll like these games as well. Nothing very good nothing very bad. Average games as they started coming every year. Origins is very good and huge improvement as per reviews and all. Personally I haven't played that game.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 3, 2018)

Flash said:


> AC: Unity with unplayable lags ruined the AC experience for me.
> Whether AC:S and AC:O are optimized for PC ?


ACS & ACO are optimized well for PC (except for high CPU usage due to Denuvo in ACO). AC Unity tried to push graphics beyond the hardware capability of the time, together with not so good optimisation, it lagged.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2018)

Even unity has been optimized with many patches and is now in very much playable state.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Even unity has been optimized with many patches and is now in very much playable state.


True


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 13, 2018)

EthanCarter said:


> So, playing AC Origins for more than two months and now I can say with confidence: this is a great and very interesting game in the series. Beautiful graphics and gameplay. Also I think that there are many similarities between AC Origins and The Witcher. For example, combat system and landscapes. Anyway, it is a cool game. But the cons are the large amount of purchased content and... the camel with a rainbow on a hump



I never bought the season pass due to the cost & that camel is a different world shit


----------

